# Skipooter - Backpackin' Budgie Boys



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
Backpackin' Budgie Boys



​*


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

What a lovely view!!! :laugh:

It looks like they had quite the adventure!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww how cute  I'm sure they will have lots of funny encounters along their travels


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Backpackin'*

What a wonderful way to get away from the summer heat. There are still places at high elevation that still have snow. Good they have those heavy boots to protect from snakes. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! I hope they aren't afraid of heights!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The back packs are really agency jet pack's, them boy's didn't waste no time or energy climbing to get there...some guys have all the fun...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How cute! They seem to be having a lovely time! What a nice view...

...Scooter...Is that a Snicker's bar? 

 
Scooter knows that "You're not you when you're hungry" 
Don't let Skip have it!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see the boys are taking full advantage of mother nature's wonderful sceneries while hiking! 

And Luigi wants to tell Scooter that Twix is a good chocolate candy bar too, as he says "It's my owner's favourite" and there's two so you can share with big brother Skipper.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Deb, I LOVE your newest signature picture with all your little birdies playing in the pool! They look so colorful and happy, each with their own inner tube. I think it's my favorite one yet


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

All you pictures are so adorable- but my favorite is the one in your signnature!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Heavypenguins said:



What a lovely view!!! :laugh:

It looks like they had quite the adventure!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Amber!



Niamhf said:



Aww how cute  I'm sure they will have lots of funny encounters along their travels 

Click to expand...

 I hope so, Niamh. These two definitely can't sit still for long without looking for something new and exciting to do. 



Jo Ann said:



What a wonderful way to get away from the summer heat. There are still places at high elevation that still have snow. Good they have those heavy boots to protect from snakes. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jo Ann! As hot as it's been here lately the boys would probably enjoy some snow about now. 



nuxi said:



Very cute! I hope they aren't afraid of heights!

Click to expand...

Gaby, I think they are such adreneline junkies that heights don't even register with them anymore. 



Jonah said:



The back packs are really agency jet pack's, them boy's didn't waste no time or energy climbing to get there...some guys have all the fun...

Click to expand...

 I like the way you think, Randy!! 



StarlingWings said:



How cute! They seem to be having a lovely time! What a nice view...

...Scooter...Is that a Snicker's bar?

 
Scooter knows that "You're not you when you're hungry" 
Don't let Skip have it! 

Click to expand...

You totally nailed it, Star! :jumping: 
That is exactly the meaning behind Scooter having a Snickers Bar with him. Well done! 



aluz said:



I see the boys are taking full advantage of mother nature's wonderful sceneries while hiking! 

And Luigi wants to tell Scooter that Twix is a good chocolate candy bar too, as he says "It's my owner's favourite" and there's two so you can share with big brother Skipper. 

Click to expand...

 Luigi is a such sweet little fellow! Please thank him and tell him we'll make sure Scooter gets his message. :hug:



Birding said:



Deb, I LOVE your newest signature picture with all your little birdies playing in the pool! They look so colorful and happy, each with their own inner tube. I think it's my favorite one yet 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Chloe! I had a lot of fun making the pool signature and I'm glad you like it. 



Abarriger said:



All you pictures are so adorable- but my favorite is the one in your signnature!

Click to expand...

 Awww, thank you, Amy! 
*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

It's nice to take a summers trip away for the weekend and enjoy hiking and fun in the sun...Skipper and Scooter Backpackin' Budgie Boys maybe they are going to go budgie jumping on there weekend break to....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sky's the limit for these two or is it :question::question:
It seems these two sweet budgies are almost invincible nothing is too hard or too far away for them to tackle.
I would love to see them settle down and live the comfortable life of retirement one day LOL.:sleeping:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> How cute! They seem to be having a lovely time! What a nice view...
> 
> ...Scooter...Is that a Snicker's bar?
> 
> ...


How in the world did you see that Snickers Bar??? Kudos to you for seeing that. YOu think, it being chocolate and all... I would have found it, but I did not.! Observant!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What a lovely view those boys have! They are quite the multi talented team.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I wasn't paying attention i didn't see the Snicker's bar either.... Snicker's bar's are yum..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



It's nice to take a summers trip away for the weekend and enjoy hiking and fun in the sun...Skipper and Scooter Backpackin' Budgie Boys maybe they are going to go budgie jumping on there weekend break to....

Click to expand...

 Since they've already done Budgie Bungie Bouncing I doubt they'll try that again. 
These two characters seem to want to find new and different things to do ALL of the time. :laughing:



Pretty boy said:



The Sky's the limit for these two or is it :question::question:
It seems these two sweet budgies are almost invincible nothing is too hard or too far away for them to tackle.
I would love to see them settle down and live the comfortable life of retirement one day LOL.:sleeping:

Click to expand...

 Retirement, smirement -- Resting is for budgies like Sunny and Sparky! - Skipper

Skipper, you know what Mom said about you makin' comments just 'cause Sunny and Sparky aren't as active as us. 
"If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!" - Scooter

Yeah, yeah, yeah -- Hey, Scoot! Wanna try rappelling off this cliff? 



jrook said:



How in the world did you see that Snickers Bar??? Kudos to you for seeing that. YOu think, it being chocolate and all... I would have found it, but I did not.! Observant!

What a lovely view those boys have! They are quite the multi talented team.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy!! 



LynandIndigo said:



I wasn't paying attention i didn't see the Snicker's bar either.... Snicker's bar's are yum..

Click to expand...

 Who knows where the Snickers will show next? :laugh:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I have to say that not only are these boys "up" for just about Anything Anywhere, but they Sure do know how to accessorize - they always wear the Best (and cutest) head gear, not to mention the Perfect footwear for Every occasion!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They do seem to have a great deal of "disposable" income when it comes to their gear, don't they?

I suppose when you double-dip occupations the way these guys do then money isn't an issue. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipper: Whew, I sure can use a snack after this long hike. Can I have some of your Snickers bar, Scoot.

Scooter: Oh I only brought one for myself and I'm getting hungry too, Skip. 

Skipper: Just share half of of it with me, dude. It's not like you can finish the whole thing by yourself and don't be so stingy.

Scooter: Hey I'm not stingy! Now you're not getting any of it for calling me that.

Skipper: Now hand it over or else I'll throw you in that lake to feed the Loch Ness Monster!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Thanks! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute!!! I love their little backpacks !


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Pew! What a treck!


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

they have been very busy boys with their adventures lately! i think they need to slow down and take it easy for a few days


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



How cute!!! I love their little backpacks !

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie. 
Of course they each wanted their backpacks monogrammed!



Didoushkaya said:



Pew! What a treck!

Click to expand...

But our strong adventurous budgie boys have the stamina! 
(And, of course, their Snickers Bar for extra energy :laughing



Meskhenet said:



they have been very busy boys with their adventures lately! i think they need to slow down and take it easy for a few days 

Click to expand...

 The boys pace themselves. That's why you only see one adventure per week. *


----------

